

Ask HN: Cash for Bitcoin. London Deliveries.  - BitCoinWarrior

Getting access to my first Bitcoins were a pain in the ass. I didn't want to link my bank account to an exchange and I couldn't find one which accepted paypal or credit cards.<p>I would have preferred to pay someone cash but couldn't find anyone.<p>I'm thinking about using my motorbike to become a roving BitCoin for Cash Exchange.<p>Ping me through my app, I'll be with you anywhere in London within 30 mins. Give me cash and I'll transfer you BTC's immediately.<p>Good idea what do you think?
======
3pt14159
I've had this idea many times. I actually bought my bitcoins in person with
cash. I'll tell you what the experience is like:

First I waited at a subway station. He was 10 mins late, so I was constantly
looking around for him, looking fairly suspicious. Once he arrived, I
immediately knew it was him. Ever seen a hard core crypto anarchist in real
life? Yeah, long hair, dark clothes, amazingly friendly, super intelligent,
totally has a file over at Mosad, CIA, CSIS, etc.

Did the cash exchange, but it was awkward. Do I give him the cash first? What
if he runs away? Same with the transaction. Oh and my block chain was out of
date and updating it on Starbuck wifi took _forever_.

In the end it worked out and we went for beers afterwards. He was a really
interesting guy. I think the main problem is that either side could rob/rip
off the other side. But I think it could work, and it is one of the few way to
stay anonymous.

The other way is to get a lawyer friend of yours to walk into a bank and send
a wire to a Ukrainian bank account. That way even if they look at the security
tapes you are covered.

~~~
BitCoinWarrior
thanks for your thoughts. i wasn't that worried about my bitcoin purchase
being on record more that i wanted some immediately and didn't want to wait
3/4 days for bank payment to clear etc etc.

------
negrit
Is the bitcoin market big enough in london to make it a sustainable business ?

~~~
BitCoinWarrior
not sure about now. but it's only going to get bigger and getting your hands
on bitcoins is a huge pain

------
ig1
So you essentially want to run an anonymous money laundering service ?

